# Birth video of the pups



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I know it is 7 mins long but just watch it!! It shows everything from the first stage of labor to this morning. Have you ever seen a puppy being born? Have you ever wanted to breed dogs? This may show you what is involved and you may change your mind!! Siren was not being a great mom and while I like to take care of the puppies when they are born Siren showed no interest of doing what a mom should have been doing. If I was not there to whelp she could have lost the whole litter.
Siren is also not being a very clean mother, she does not like the taste of puppy poop (can't really blame her!) so she is not doing a good job of keeping the puppies clean and I have to change the bedding several times a day. She is attentive and very protective of them and doing a good job other wise. When I have to take the dead puppy out this morning she freaked out be because I did not bring it back. I had to steal another puppy for about 2 min and then bring it back in the room and she finally forgot about the dead one. She she gets a B+ as a mom 

I LOVE whelping puppies and have done it 3 times before with my own dogs and several times with friends and helping them with their litters. How awesome to give something so small it's first breath of life!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous litter! Congrats - sorry for the one loss though 

I know for sure I don't have the stomach with all that is involved nor the proper means, but the event over all is beautiful.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lisa, I love the miracle of birth, I too have done just what you did a few times with dogs, cats, horses and cows, lol. SIren looks like she is doing great and the pups look fabulous


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

So beautiful!!! Siren looked so worried after that first pup! what the hek are these.
Well done Lisa and Siren!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! Yeah siren was not really sure what to do with the first puppy! She was giving me dirty looks as I hooked the puppy up to a teat. LMAO Now she is being a good protective mommy  Siren has an already obsessive personality when i took the puppies out to weigh them and change the bedding she was with me every step making sure they were ok


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh, lisa. that is just beautiful. i would love to see a birth in real life sometime.... gosh, that is great. what do you do with the cord after you cut it, Lisa? Did you stitch it up? What if someone was not there to stitch it up? I have no idea about this.. it's all new to me. haha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow! I had to let that one upload while I took a nap.(slow connection) But it was worth the wait! hehe That was really neat Lisa thank you for sharing! That was my first puppy birthing experience. And good job Siren! She didn't even ask for the epidural! Brave dog. hahaha! I can't believe that is about to happen to me! lol Except only one better come out! haha

I'm with other Megan on the questions! Did you have to do the little nose and mouth sucking on all the puppies?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

oyy I am not sure I could do it lol


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

wow that was so cool to watch, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I sucked the fluid out of all the puppies nose and mouth so they can breath. It just helps get them going and avoid potential complications if they aspirate it. I cut the cord and gave the placenta to Siren to eat, it is full of good nutrients for momma and is natural for them to want to eat it. The cord was tied off with none waxed dental floss to prevent the puppy from bleeding out though the cord. Same thing with human babies they put a clip on the cord.
You do not have to do the cords but then again I am not risking the possibility that Siren gets too aggressive in licking at the cord she causes a puppy to bleed out. Another possibility if the mom does the cord herself, she could keep eating the cord right into the babies intestines and kill the pup. It does happened an to me not worth the risk so I do all the cord care then momma can have the pup. I did have two cords I had to tie off again because she was licking them and was making them hemorrhage. I panicked on one pup because he was really bleeding and I had a hard time getting the floss to tie off because of all the blood. Next time I think i will use sewing thread, it won't slip and it will stay knotted. When you cut the cord you also use dull scissors because it crimps the cord as you cut.

I know some breeders let the mom do all the work and jump in if they need help. I like being hands on and making sure the pups don't have an accident that could have been prevented.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Interesting stuff, Lisa! Now if I ever come across a momma giving birth??? Lol!! I can't imagine just standing by watching and just hopping in if something went wrong... I dunno I would probably have to be exactly like you, Lisa hahaha. But nice job! Staying calm would probably be key if they were bleeding or something... panicking would probably be not so good! (I would panic... lol)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My puppy plowed her way out first! HEHEHEHE. If I put her in my Siggy that means Lisa can't chose her right? lol. 

Great video. I love the coming of puppies. Those little whines are sooo precious.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for that video Lisa. It was very educational and amazing. While I had a good idea of what happened, this helped me understand it better.

Siren is just beautiful. Wouldn't it be nice if we women could look that great after childbirth??? 

I have to say that big boy is HUGE compared to the rest of the pups. Wow. Beautiful pups!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It really made me have second thoughts on ever breeding! Not that I have any actual plans to ever do so! But I think I'll just keep the stud dog!


----------



## Kate (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratulations.. May I have one of those , pleaassee


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Amazing and wonderful!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It really made me have second thoughts on ever breeding! Not that I have any actual plans to ever do so! But I think I'll just keep the stud dog!


No! With a stud you don't have any control over what is happening with your sons babies! I would much rather own the litter. I am a b**ch when it comes to using my stud.. That why ya'll don't see any Stack puppies lmao.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. I have to wait til I get more ram til I can see the video. I guess I'll have to bookmark it and wait.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bummer the video is worth it!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

wOW. I have neve seen someone so involved in welping a litter. How did yu no how far to cut the cord?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that was an awesome vid..thanks for sharing lisa..great lookin puppies me likes


----------

